# General > Reunions >  Thurso High- 35 year (re) reunion !

## KHanna

Yes, it's true we are having another one ! 10 YEARS since the last ! 22nd August, put it in your diary, for all of us who started Thurso High 35 years ago this summer ! ie turning 47 this year, aargh !As well as anyone joining or leaving before or after first year high school. Hopefully we'll be sending a letter, email or the old fashioned way ! But anyone reading this who wants to help organise or wants to confirm their attendance just do so through this post ! The more the merrier  :Grin:

----------


## Bill Fernie

Would you like me to set up a page in the Reunions section and then anyone can send in photos details etc.  It will also appear in the Reunions index page for folk to find browsing the site.

Just email me the full details.  You can add items as you go along and I will link this section to the page.

cheers

Bill Fernie

----------


## KHanna

Thank you Bill that would be good, date is 22nd August, venue probably Weigh Inn. For pupils starting High School 1973, had our first reunion 10 years ago ! What other info ? Organisers -several, me, Fiona Ritchie, Jackie Polson, Kay McPhee, Fiona Smith, Sheila MacDonald, Beverly Mackay and Anita Maclean so far ! Next meeting 20/2

----------


## KHanna

Bill no post to reunions yet do you need more info ?

----------


## gofor

hiya i believe your trying to contact me rosie tait diane got message to me

----------

